# Just Curious



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

A question for the men (or maybe some women know)

Is it uncommon for a man with ED to 'cum' without having an erection?
We are an older couple and ED has reared it's head (no pun intended) and we've discovered that this is achievable with patient and creative stimulation. My H says that although not quite as good as with an erection, he's certainly not going to complain. 

Just wondering, how unusual is this?


----------



## mestalla guy (Mar 20, 2012)

Its certainly possible without a full erection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks MG
What about no erection at all?


----------



## mestalla guy (Mar 20, 2012)

Im not sure about that, I'm 26 and havnt suffered from Ed, but I would say that it is likely possible. I do struggle to get a full erection when I have been drinking, so i know it's possible to climax. It still feels good to be stimulated even when you don't have an erection, it's possible to get pleasure from that. So ED isn't the end of the world
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

With NO erection? I doubt it. I'm guessing there is no ejaculation either or you wouldn't be asking this question. Here's my take.

With no erection, a wife is just a sack of bones and skin that nags you most of the time. Sex is no fun w/o an erection. He's just saying he climaxed so he can roll over and go to sleep.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

MrK said:


> With NO erection? I doubt it. I'm guessing there is no ejaculation either or you wouldn't be asking this question. Here's my take.
> 
> With no erection, a wife is just a sack of bones and skin that nags you most of the time. Sex is no fun w/o an erection. He's just saying he climaxed so he can roll over and go to sleep.


Not true - he ejaculates and certainly acts like he's enjoying it. This has happened on many occasions now.

My question was 'is this unusual?' because it has certainly surprised both of us.

Sounds as though you have had some rough times. I don't nag very often and I'm a nice person - really I am.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

MrK said:


> With no erection, a wife is just a sack of bones and skin that nags you most of the time.


Wow. 

Molly,
Yes, it is possible to have an orgasm without an erection. No, it is not very common, but who says that you and your husband have to be common? A man can also have an orgasm without ejaculating. Again, not common, but possible.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

MrK said:


> With NO erection? I doubt it. I'm guessing there is no ejaculation either or you wouldn't be asking this question. Here's my take.
> 
> *With no erection, a wife is just a sack of bones and skin that nags you most of the time. Sex is no fun w/o an erection. He's just saying he climaxed so he can roll over and go to sleep*.


Ouch...someone seems a little bitter. Not all wives are of the nagging variety. The fact that she is trying to give her husband some type of stimulation and pleasure speaks volumes. I would say while this is possible it is not common because of the effort it must take for this to happen. I give you :smthumbup: for persistence!!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It's entirely possible to have an orgasm without an erection. Certainly he should address the issues causing the ED, be it blood pressure, circulation, hormone levels, fitness etc. but in the meantime no harm in enjoying sex this way.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

It's very possible. I've done it without an erection, but not because of ED. It was because of holding out for too long. Maintaining an erection for a couple hours is hard (no pun intended). So when I was finally ready to finish, I was no longer erect. But I still ejaculated, or more accurately, drained. Honestly the feeling wasn't nearly as good. But it wasn't bad. If that was my only choice, I'd take it. But I'd still miss the more intense feeling of ejaculating with a proper erection.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've had instances where I came with a half erection.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

YES it is very possible.
I have read articles on it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Has he seen his doc yet? He should have a complete physical to be sure there isn't an underlying medical problem such as diabetes, heart disease, prostate disease, etc.

Has he tried any ED meds? If not, his doc can give him some free samples. I personally recommend Staxyn. It takes effect for me in 12 minutes, which is way better than the 1 hr of some others.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.
He has seen his doc quite a few times recently and had lots of tests done. Had a blood pressure med changed and that has helped. 
Has also tried some ED meds and they are good but can't be taken everyday as they lower BP, often well into the next day, which isn't ok at work!! In between days are when we have made our discoveries of orgasm and ejaculation with limited or partial erection being present. 
I had never heard of this though must admit that it has never been a topic that I have explored with male friends. I think H would be mortified if I did. 
TAM makes these conversations possible.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

It's happened to me before. I was about 28 at the time. Had been a long time (think about 2 weeks) even withouth masturbation. She touched it when I wasn't expecting and it just went off before I even got hard. I just chalked it up to a fluke situation because of the dry spell. hasn't happened since.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi missmolly, 

Glad to hear he under a doctor's care. I'm a bit experienced (I mean older) and I have the same problems. The answer is yes it is possible to ejaculate with out an erection, with enough stimulation. We do it all the time.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

one_strange_otter said:


> It's happened to me before. I was about 28 at the time. Had been a long time (think about 2 weeks) even withouth masturbation. She touched it when I wasn't expecting and it just went off before I even got hard. I just chalked it up to a fluke situation because of the dry spell. hasn't happened since.


Alright, then you got to watch this:

The Lonely Island - Jizz In My Pants - YouTube


----------

